# synchroniser new iPad avec 2 ordinateurs



## antoine75015 (12 Juillet 2012)

Je possède le nouvel ipad 16 Go avec ipad camera connection  kit que je synchronise chez moi avec mon macmini mi-2011
je possède aussi un eepc1005HA sous windows7 pour voyager.
Ma question est simple comment faire pour rajouter ou supprimer des films,photos,documents et applications avec mon eepc pendant mes vacances  sans perdre la synchronisation de base avec mon macmini.
En résume comment synchroniser un ipad avec un mac et un pc
merci d'avance


----------



## PHILTI (15 Décembre 2012)

antoine75015 a dit:


> Je possède le nouvel ipad 16 Go avec ipad camera connection  kit que je synchronise chez moi avec mon macmini mi-2011
> je possède aussi un eepc1005HA sous windows7 pour voyager.
> Ma question est simple comment faire pour rajouter ou supprimer des films,photos,documents et applications avec mon eepc pendant mes vacances  sans perdre la synchronisation de base avec mon macmini.
> En résume comment synchroniser un ipad avec un mac et un pc
> merci d'avance



Même question.
En fait, nous sommes une famille et souhaiterions "nourrir" l'iPad de notre grand-père avec des photos importées depuis plusieurs sources ...

PH


----------



## lineakd (16 Décembre 2012)

@philti, un kit de connexion d'appareil photo et une carte mémoire sd.
Ou si les appareils sont sur le réseau, les applications photo manager pro et photosync.


----------

